# Stubben Equisoft Girth Trial - Update



## HufflyPuffly (23 March 2016)

As so many of you were helpful in advice and recommendations in my last thread I thought I'd share our initial thoughts with you.

As stated in my last thread I am generally sceptical about new fads and super expensive 'gadgets', but as her cheapy neoprene girth was starting to rub her figured what's the harm in trialling it?

It came Monday so had to jump on and try it out , only stretchy work as she normally has a day off after a comp. She seemed very loose and soft with it which was fab but afterwards her numnah had rucked up and caused the fur under her saddle to be 'scuffed'? It was also a little more tricky to get on as although it is the right size for her it doesn't have rollers on the buckles, so a stick my belly out horse it makes it a little more difficult.

So schooled properly last nght with a different pad on, which is a bit stiffer material (LeMuix rather than my scapa pad from the day before). Well she was just awesome, soft though the back and top line, seemed really springy, loose and swingy (yes swingy is a word ). Played with a little lateral work and even when we had 'ah thats too hard' moment she stayed soft and easy to sit to, normally sitting trot is hard work as we struggle to keep the softness when asking for more challenging things. She felt looser through her shoulders and had more ease about her trot work. Canter in general felt much better than it can do and she was easier to keep in a 3 beat rhythm, pad stayed in place and we had no hair scufing too.

The big question is the girth responsible for the awesomeness or is it coincidence...

Never thought I'd be swayed by the newest 'in thing'  but I am really impressed so far . Have a couple more days to totally make my mind up, so will have to see if it's a one off or not...

Picture because she is fab :


----------



## Sheep (23 March 2016)

Oooh glad it went well. Will be interested to hear how the rest of the trial goes!

She is so pretty  lovely ears.


----------



## I.M.N. (23 March 2016)

I like mine, or more importantly my horse likes mine. I backed him in a fairfax as it was left over from my previous horse, but even though previous horse loved his fairfax I was never much of a fan, so when current boy started getting a bit girthy and moving away from the saddle I thought brill an excuse for the fairfax to go, so I got him the stubben. He is much better with girthing already, obviously he's not really in work as he's only rising 4 so I can't comment on that aspect but he certainly feels nice in it. I do struggle with how "loose" is feels if you test the straps, and have to keep reminding myself to test the pad, I also found a video by stubben (in german) on it and screen grabbed how stretched the elastic rings were when they had it done up and jumped in it, so now I just try to get my elastic to match theirs. Sounds ridiculous really, lol.


----------



## ester (23 March 2016)

My main concern with it would be on a sensitive horse the saddle girth straps go along way down the side of the body/the long version has long individual straps, that would likely rub my chap whose dressage girth comes to just below the saddle flaps. 

It will be interesting to know when they have been around a while whether the rings deteriorate.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 March 2016)

Sheep said:



			Oooh glad it went well. Will be interested to hear how the rest of the trial goes!

She is so pretty  lovely ears.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, twice in a row of her being unusally willing and soft is out of character for the daft beast if we get more of the same I may be convienced!

She has enormous ears, it's part of her 'swamp donkey' nickname .




I.M.N. said:



			I like mine, or more importantly my horse likes mine. I backed him in a fairfax as it was left over from my previous horse, but even though previous horse loved his fairfax I was never much of a fan, so when current boy started getting a bit girthy and moving away from the saddle I thought brill an excuse for the fairfax to go, so I got him the stubben. He is much better with girthing already, obviously he's not really in work as he's only rising 4 so I can't comment on that aspect but he certainly feels nice in it. I do struggle with how "loose" is feels if you test the straps, and have to keep reminding myself to test the pad, I also found a video by stubben (in german) on it and screen grabbed how stretched the elastic rings were when they had it done up and jumped in it, so now I just try to get my elastic to match theirs. Sounds ridiculous really, lol.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's not really our opinion that counts is it, she seems to like it and wasn't as bad for blowing her tummy out last night either. Will have a nosy at the elastic when I next use it, hadn't thought to check them . Also will be interesting to try it on baby Skylla too as she is a little unsettled still about being tacked up so maybe she will like this better?

Will report back!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 March 2016)

ester said:



			My main concern with it would be on a sensitive horse the saddle girth straps go along way down the side of the body/the long version has long individual straps, that would likely rub my chap whose dressage girth comes to just below the saddle flaps. 

It will be interesting to know when they have been around a while whether the rings deteriorate.
		
Click to expand...

The long straps on the girth don't sit tight to the horse on mine so unlikely to rub from what I've seen so far, but this is part of the design I wasn't as keen on, doesn't seem to be cuasing any issue so far though!

I'm hoping for the price the quality is good enough to be long lasting! It seems sturdy, well made and with lovely soft leather in person.


----------



## ester (23 March 2016)

I like the idea of it not really having to find the girth groove too. I could just see me ending up covering the straps with sheepskin which would be annoying given the cost


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 March 2016)

Haha I love covering things with dead sheep , especially since I just buy the sheepskin and make what I need it's so much cheaper! I know you can get a sheepskin cover for the actual pad part but not for the straps. 

Can take some close up pics if you want?


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2016)

The straps are designed not to sit flush with the body. The tension is on the pad which avoids sitting on the delicate muscle groove.

Neither me or PS have had probs with rubs or slipping  But PS has cut the ends of neoprene girth cover and slotted those over the straps. Fig gets rubbed by everything but not this girth so I'll just use it as is.


----------



## ester (23 March 2016)

That is really interesting thanks you too, I think it is unlikely he is ever going to be treated quite that much but you never know. 

Oh other thought, I assume because it sits further back than say the fairfax where space matters a bit the chest width doesn't really matter.


----------



## milliepops (23 March 2016)

I really liked the look of them when they first started popping up on trade stands etc, except I can't help but think mine would feel the buckles?   I ended up getting cob a prolite fairfax because she could feel the buckles on her professionals choice, and went better in Millie's fairfax - not girthy and more relaxed to ride.  I understand the straps stand off the horse but are the buckles not against the skin?  Never seen one actually on a horse close enough to poke & prod


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 March 2016)

The buckles have leather padding behind them so yes that section is in contact, but padded and soft. We're not that great for testing as we had very limited issues with our previous girth, but so far I'm impressed with her way of going and it's not added any issues as yet.


----------



## DD265 (23 March 2016)

Close up pictures would be great if you could, I am definitely curious to learn more about these girths.

I don't think we have issues with our current girth, but I wouldn't know until finding something better. Not sure about the price tag though; my saddle didn't cost that much!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 March 2016)

Can do, anything in particular you want a nosy at?

My previous girth cost me £20 , the trial alone has cost me more than that  it is a shock to the system to consider spending so much! However if I'd not trialled it, I wouldn't have known if it makes a difference or not, so far I'm genuinely impressed!


----------



## I.M.N. (23 March 2016)

Here's the video I watched https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN_uVbiLoB4, like I said it's in German, but it's useful for seeing how the girth is meant to work, even if you can't understand what is being said.

This is the screen shot I used to compare the elastic 






This is on my boy in comparisson






I thought the leather holding the elastic looked more pulled in mine, so I let it out a hole and it looked more similar (sorry no photo), the straps felt too loose to me but the pad felt fine so I held my nerve and have ridden in it like that since with no slipping/moving problems.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 March 2016)

Very informative thank you! Will take more notice of the elastic and play with how tight/ loose. The first day I used it, it felt a little unstable until I tightened it but didn't look underneath just felt it, yesterday it felt just as stable as my other girth.


----------



## I.M.N. (23 March 2016)

They do say you're meant to be able to have it a bit looser than a normal girth, which is a red rag to a bull to an over thinker like me lol.


----------



## Booboos (23 March 2016)

Freddy has very sensitive skin and it hasn't rubbed him anywhere. Hasn't turned him into wonder horse either but I don't think anything can achieve that!


----------



## PorkChop (23 March 2016)

I love mine, and it doesn't rub either of my super sensitive beasts


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 March 2016)

For those who wanted some pics, if anyone wants to see anything specific shout up. 

Gap between body and straps:






Underneath shot, this felt tight enough but was only lining the baby so not sure if it would be to ride on. 






Side view, seemed to have enough clearance from the elbow, but hard to tell as the saddles not a perfect fit on her.


----------



## ester (24 March 2016)

Ah the rubber straps are different to what I thought, more like hair ties than just pure rubber rings that I thought they were from pics.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 March 2016)

Yeah I thought they looked more like the type of material you find with rock climbing equipment if you know what I mean? They seem quite heavy duty, not sure I'd compare them to hair ties .


----------



## ester (24 March 2016)

Lol yes I know what you mean!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 March 2016)

I can just imagine them pinging apart with the frequency my hair bobbles do, it would be murder .


----------



## DD265 (24 March 2016)

Haha maybe Stubben should branch out into hair accessories!

What size girths do your horses normally take and what size have you trialed/bought in this? Daffy is a 28" BUT they don't seem to do a 28".


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 March 2016)

They normally take a 26" and this is the 65cm, so I'd guess you need the 75cm?


----------



## cundlegreen (24 March 2016)

Am I being naive and simplistic in thinking that a stud girth with elastic both sides would do just as well?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 March 2016)

Im not sure it would have the same effect, as the main pad of this has specific cuts combined with elastic so it moulds to the horses shape and can give as they breathe. It is a lot different to any girth I've seen before but then I'm not that well up on stud girths!

Rode again tonight and I think I might be sold


----------



## cundlegreen (24 March 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Im not sure it would have the same effect, as the main pad of this has specific cuts combined with elastic so it moulds to the horses shape and can give as they breathe. It is a lot different to any girth I've seen before but then I'm not that well up on stud girths!

Rode again tonight and I think I might be sold 

Click to expand...

My stud girth covers the same area as yours. It has some sort of memory foam padding with elastics, so really can't see the difference. As I'm a boring old fart, I'll save my money and not rush to buy one, although I like the concept.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 March 2016)

I didn't rush to buy and wasn't sold on it until I trialled it, it makes an impressive difference to my horse. A solid pad wouldn't have the same effect as it couldn't give in the same way, so happy with my decision.

Which stud girth do you use?


----------



## Palindrome (25 March 2016)

Lovely horse and very interesting thread. Thank you


----------



## PorkChop (25 March 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			I didn't rush to buy and wasn't sold on it until I trialled it, it makes an impressive difference to my horse. A solid pad wouldn't have the same effect as it couldn't give in the same way, so happy with my decision.

Which stud girth do you use?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, there are three distinctive parts to the stud girth, it is very different to any other stud girth I have seen.


----------



## Cragrat (26 March 2016)

I think it is quite different to a stud girth. The Equisoft pad is a more anatomical shape, and remains fairly still on the horses skin, because the girth straps slide over the top of the pad. The elastics allow the the straps to move , whilst the pad stays in place underneath. Because each strap is completely separate, they can move independently of each other, and can be adjusted to give even pressure even if your horse has a rib cage which narrows down too much for other girths.


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 March 2016)

Thanks for posting this. 

If those elastic rings did fail, is the girth going to fall apart or is there some sort of join elsewhere to prevent that?

Wondering if this could help my cob who I am struggling to sort out a saddle moving back issue with, possibly because she is fit and has a deeper girth than the rest of her stomach so nothing to stop it going back. 

Who does the trials Alex?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 March 2016)

Will have to go look at the girth to see if there's a fail safe will report back. 

Not sure about the slipping back, the saddle on Skylla moved back (all saddles I have move back on her though), so I'm not sure it would fix it?

I did mine through Divine Equestrian who were brilliant to deal with. I know Diamonds in the Rough did theirs through Forelock and Load.


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 March 2016)

Thanks for that. Everything moves back on D too it would appear, even specialist custom made very expensive saddles,  so sounds like this wouldn't help. You've saved me from potentially setting fire to another few hundred quid tho so that's good!


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Thanks for that. Everything moves back on D too it would appear, even specialist custom made very expensive saddles,  so sounds like this wouldn't help. You've saved me from potentially setting fire to another few hundred quid tho so that's good!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried a five point breastplate ?
H my younger ID has huge shoulders and no matter what we did the jumping saddle would move back during a days hunting , a fairfax girth did not help , looking at him you can see exactly what in his conformation is causing this , he will and has improved as his back develops .
The saddler after several visits said we had no choice but to try a five point ( I hate the things ) I bought a cheap one in XL from eBay got a BE trainer to show me the fit and we have not looked back .


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 March 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Have you tried a five point breastplate ?
H my younger ID has huge shoulders and no matter what we did the jumping saddle would move back during a days hunting , a fairfax girth did not help , looking at him you can see exactly what in his conformation is causing this , he will and has improved as his back develops .
The saddler after several visits said we had no choice but to try a five point ( I hate the things ) I bought a cheap one in XL from eBay got a BE trainer to show me the fit and we have not looked back .
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have but it makes no difference. To stop it moving the BP would need to be garrotting her. It would seem she needs a saddle with more shoulder room than I have been sold so probably nothing can solve it (have also tried various pads and point straps).


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 March 2016)

Ok on the straps it is attached to the leather pad via the webbing straps you can see in the pic. They go inbetween the padding and the main girth and are screwed in. 







Not that I feel this will help your issue much sorry .


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Yes I have but it makes no difference. To stop it moving the BP would need to be garrotting her. It would seem she needs a saddle with more shoulder room than I have been sold so probably nothing can solve it (have also tried various pads and point straps).
		
Click to expand...

It drives you nuts doesn't it .
You just have to sell the saddle and start again .
Does anything in her development look like a targeted training programme might help.
My physio has helped loads with H it's only an issue now when he's been hunting all day and starts to dehydrate .


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2016)

OP thank you for this thread it's very interesting .


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Yes I have but it makes no difference. To stop it moving the BP would need to be garrotting her. It would seem she needs a saddle with more shoulder room than I have been sold so probably nothing can solve it (have also tried various pads and point straps).
		
Click to expand...

They aren't for everyone, and I'm not sure whether it would actually solve your problem but have you had a look at Wow saddles FW?  I have one that sits nicely on my D who has giant shoulders. The flaps kind of float over the panel, which sits entirely behind the shoulder. So you can have a really forward cut flap for jumping which doesn't interfere at all with the horse.


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 March 2016)

milliepops said:



			They aren't for everyone, and I'm not sure whether it would actually solve your problem but have you had a look at Wow saddles FW?  I have one that sits nicely on my D who has giant shoulders. The flaps kind of float over the panel, which sits entirely behind the shoulder. So you can have a really forward cut flap for jumping which doesn't interfere at all with the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Thank's that's interesting. I've been looking at saddles with floating shoulder doodahs but haven't found any I thought would be flat enough or the quality has been questionable or I've ridden in the tree type before and hated it. I haven't had any experience of wow saddles although I was wondering about them, so that is very useful to know indeed.


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Thank's that's interesting. I've been looking at saddles with floating shoulder doodahs but haven't found any I thought would be flat enough or the quality has been questionable or I've ridden in the tree type before and hated it. I haven't had any experience of wow saddles although I was wondering about them, so that is very useful to know indeed.
		
Click to expand...

It's a cliche but they are marmite - if you get a chance to sit in one at any of the big shows etc where Wow have a stand then you'll know whether to bother or not. I absolutely love mine and always feel in balance in them, but some people just don't get on with them. But they are very versatile and now come with flock or foam panels if you aren't a fan of the flair too, though if you were looking for 2nd hand rather than new then the flair are much easier to come by.  I would struggle to put a jumping saddle that *I* could ride in on Kira other than one designed like this.

Sorry OP, don't mean to de-rail


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 March 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			It drives you nuts doesn't it .
You just have to sell the saddle and start again .
Does anything in her development look like a targeted training programme might help.
My physio has helped loads with H it's only an issue now when he's been hunting all day and starts to dehydrate .
		
Click to expand...

It's an unfortunately complex issue which I will post more about if / when I get a resolution depending on what happens next. 

She's very well and evenly muscled. My physio actually said at her last (recent) appointment that she is the straightest most even horse with the most perfectly developed musculature she's ever seen.  Ho hum, but yes it absolutely is driving me nuts and making me ill I'm so worried about it.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 March 2016)

Derail is interesting so don't apologise, my baby horse is proving to be a tricky fit so saddle discussions are always welcome .


----------



## DonskiWA (26 March 2016)

Hmm, I'm reading this thread with interest.  I'm in Australia, so no chance of trialling one unfortunately.  I will have to bite the bullet and make the purchase unseen.
Do you feel the sizing is the same eg. would  a 'normal' 65cm girth still be a 65cm equisoft girth?
Which of the finishes do you rate do you think? Leather, neoprene or lamb skin? 
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 March 2016)

The 65cm is true to size of my normal 26" girth, do j would say so. 

I just have the plain leather finish and its lovely and soft and padded. Not seen the other options so can't comment I'm afraid.


----------

